# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Linked Server SQL 7 X SQL 2008

## wrms

:Confused: Is it possible to establish a linked server between SQL 7 and SQL 2008? Does anyone already made it? If yes, please help me? Thanks in advance.

----------


## skhanal

I have not done it but it should work. Did you try it first?

----------


## wrms

Yes, I and my colleagues already tried but if no succecs.
There many errors messages and the SQL 2008 didn&#180;t see the structures inside SQL 7.

W

----------


## rmiao

What was the error? Tried query linked server with sql statement?

----------


## chmediko

Any luck? was anyone able to do it?

----------

